# Quincy meeting our two year old Grandson at Carter's 2nd birthday party



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

It would appear we need to watch every single thing we say around this boy!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OH BALLS! Rofl! That's hilarious! I love that floppy puppy body!  Thanks for the fun videos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> OH BALLS! Rofl! That's hilarious! I love that floppy puppy body!  Thanks for the fun videos!


OMG!!! We have to watch EVERYTHING we say around this child. I never thought "Oh balls" sounded bad until a two year old was saying it!! You are most welcome!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh how ADORABLE!!! Kids+Puppies= the cutest combination!!  My youngest just turned 2, and I just love seeing how the dogs interact with him! They are just so cute! I agree with you about how kids pick up EVERYTHING you say!! You think they are not listening, but then they come out with some not so choice words...usually out in public! LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

redcricket said:


> Oh how ADORABLE!!! Kids+Puppies= the cutest combination!!  My youngest just turned 2, and I just love seeing how the dogs interact with him! They are just so cute! I agree with you about how kids pick up EVERYTHING you say!! You think they are not listening, but then they come out with some not so choice words...usually out in public! LOL!


Dogs and kids are the perfect combination!! It was cute to watch them getting used to each other.

I nearly did not post this because of what Carter said, but it is funny and the rest of the video is so cute. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

They are both adorable! (I just love watching the videos). Trust me "oh balls" is nowhere near enough to offend my "delicate sensibilities".


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Love your grandson's mohawk! You really have to watch what you say around children. They pick up everything.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> They are both adorable! (I just love watching the videos). Trust me "oh balls" is nowhere near enough to offend my "delicate sensibilities".


Well, thank Heavens it is not offensive. He just repeated what his Daddy had just said. He is a very bright little firecracker, so we all need to be extra careful with this boy around!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Love your grandson's mohawk! You really have to watch what you say around children. They pick up everything.


Isn't his hair cute? Two weeks ago he was a round faced baby, and now he looks all grown up.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Mohawks on toddler boys!! I seen it on FB and let a girlfriend see it - her son is sporting a much shorter one! Now please no rat tails - remember those!!!?? Quincy is being a sweetie too. I liked the one with your GS sitting with Iris wrapped around him, that was adorable!! 

Oh balls - is so minor. As bad as it is, seeing kids goof what mom and dad say is a little funny!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> I love Mohawks on toddler boys!! I seen it on FB and let a girlfriend see it - her son is sporting a much shorter one! Now please no rat tails - remember those!!!?? Quincy is being a sweetie too. I liked the one with your GS sitting with Iris wrapped around him, that was adorable!!
> 
> Oh balls - is so minor. As bad as it is, seeing kids goof what mom and dad say is a little funny!


I love this little mohawk too! He has a teeny went natural rat tail and that is part of the reason his mom got his hair cut. 

Thank you Olie. I really thought twice about this one, but it is so cute the little love fest between him and Iris.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> How sweet!


Thank you!! This little boy's Mom and Dad were both addicts when he was conceived, and right up until he was five months old his mother did meth. There were fears he could be born blind or mentally disabled. WELL...he is our little miracle. He is completely normal and actually brighter than any two year old I have ever met. His mother has been clean since he was five months old in the womb. His Dad, my eldest son, struggles at times, but has done quite well for the past year. So only good things came out of the creation of this darling child.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a cutie-patuttie your grandson is. Ok, remember the show Kids Say The Darnedest Things? :rofl: He was really enjoying the dogs and they obviously love him too.
_


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG, that was just too cute! First, your grandson's hair is fabulous. And then watching how gentle he was with Iris. So sweet. I love watching Quincy follow him around, too. When Carter screamed, I'm sure Quincy thought he was the greatest squeaky toy ever!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SusanMallery said:


> OMG, that was just too cute! First, your grandson's hair is fabulous. And then watching how gentle he was with Iris. So sweet. I love watching Quincy follow him around, too. When Carter screamed, I'm sure Quincy thought he was the greatest squeaky toy ever!


It was fun to watch once Quincy realized he was okay. He was a bit uneasy at first, but it didn't take too long.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That was hilarious! Good deflection with the "say bologna, it's funnier"! What a sweet little guy your grandson is, so gentle with Iris. 
Quincy made Mitch bark


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> That was hilarious! Good deflection with the "say bologna, it's funnier"! What a sweet little guy your grandson is, so gentle with Iris.
> Quincy made Mitch bark


Thank you Locket!! Carter is a gift, that's for sure. I have two wonderful Grandsons. Everett hasn't met Quincy yet, but when he does there will be video of that handsome fellow posted too.

It is funny, when I am watching the videos deciding which to post, Quincy makes Quincy bark. He hears himself and jumps up barking, looking for the other puppy!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You're grandson is adorable!! Quincy is soooo cute! Puppies and kids are my favorite.
I think every parent/grandparent has at least one of those repeater moments where they go :doh: and if that's the worst he ever says, won't you be lucky


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> You're grandson is adorable!! Quincy is soooo cute! Puppies and kids are my favorite.
> I think every parent/grandparent has at least one of those repeater moments where they go :doh: and if that's the worst he ever says, won't you be lucky


Thanks so much. He is a cutie and you are so right...if that is the worst we will be so lucky! He and Quincy were good for each other!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Quincy likes to talk 

Your grandson is beautiful and I love the Mohawk.

I am glad that his parents are doing good now, must have been a hard time for you  
I hope they will see this little angle as a blessing and keep clean for him..


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great videos, thanks for posting! I hope your son and his wife are able to stay strong. Gotta stay on the right path for the little ones!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow and Rockporters...thank you very much. My son and the baby's Mom are no longer a couple. Jessy lives with her parents with Carter and Josh has his own place. I would be very surprised if Jessy ever falls. She has done beautifully, as is the poster child for the methadone program, and because she has Carter with her full time, she just needs to look at him for a reason to stay strong. My son still struggles and he only sees Carter two hours once per week and on very special occasions, so it is easier for him to have screw ups. We continue to pray always for all of them, and maybe one day it will all work out and they can be a family. If you are the praying kind, keep them in yours too. It all helps.


----------

